# Intoxicated woman throws beer at Uber driver



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Yeah, warning language


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Ill take that for the cleaning fee


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Damn, the only difference between taxi drivers and Uber drivers is that the cars don't have to be colored yellow. I mean you have the same hard to understand drivers, the same obnoxious drunk pax, the same situational outcomes and the same laughs from the public all for $.70/mile.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Damn, the only difference between taxi drivers and Uber drivers is that the cars don't have to be colored yellow. I mean you have the same hard to understand drivers, the same obnoxious drunk pax, the same situational outcomes and the same laughs from the public all for $.70/mile.


The only reason you understand us is because we can type


----------



## LolIKnow (Sep 16, 2018)

She just wasted a $250 dollar Beer.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

LolIKnow said:


> She just wasted a $250 dollar Beer.


I don't think it was her account.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

LolIKnow said:


> She just wasted a $250 dollar Beer.


If your avatar pic is you then I bet you get the "You look like a young Deion Sanders" all the time.



Cableguynoe said:


> The only reason you understand us is because we can type


Thank God for auto correct.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

freddieman said:


> I don't think it was her account.


I am always curious out of let's say 100 incidents like this, puking, fights etc how many are actually the account holder


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The account holder is SELDOM the problem.


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

His first mistake was taking her with the open container.


----------



## Pusher (Mar 7, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> The account holder is SELDOM the problem.


One of the number one reasons that people should not be able to order rides for someone else.

First off didn't the driver notice she had a open beer on her in the first place and why did he let her in if he did see she had one.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

He probably will only get 40 dollars out of the cleaning fee followed shortly by deactivation for being under the influence due to the smell. All with Uber being too incompetent to understand the difference. SMH.


----------



## Sodium101 (May 23, 2018)

Man, she looked like a normal classy lady at first, then turned into trailer trash in the end 

It reminds me of that doctor girl


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

freddieman said:


> I don't think it was her account.


Nope but now she owes them $200!


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

240BIGWINO said:


> His first mistake was taking her with the open container.


I was just thinking that!



Sodium101 said:


> Man, she looked like a normal classy lady at first, then turned into trailer trash in the end
> 
> It reminds me of that doctor girl


So ironic she was a neurology resident... the nerve! 
I wonder where she's been making her duck-lips selfies after she got fired. Her LinkedIn profile disappeared.
Did you know there's a shaming website in her honor, labeling her the _hot chick psychopath_?
http://anjaliramkissoon.org/


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Damn, the only difference between taxi drivers and Uber drivers is that the cars don't have to be colored yellow. I mean you have the same hard to understand drivers, the same obnoxious drunk pax, the same situational outcomes and the same laughs from the public all for $.70/mile.


No.. not true at all.

It's also possible to make money driving a cab.

and taxis don't have to be yellow either.










This one charges $2.40 a mile and isn't yellow


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

KD_LA said:


> I was just thinking that!
> 
> So ironic she was a neurology resident... the nerve!
> I wonder where she's been making her duck-lips selfies after she got fired. Her LinkedIn profile disappeared.
> ...


If Anjali wants to assault me ,she is more than welcome...


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> Nope but now she owes them $200!


She says she doesn't have a phone on her. How did she get an Uber ride?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Women and drinking... this is not a good mix... 
They should limit how much a women can drink to , maybe 4 or 5 drops of alcohol, mixed in with 10 drops of water .


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> If your avatar pic is you then I bet you get the "You look like a young Deion Sanders" all the time.
> 
> Thank God for auto correct.


More like a young Herschel Walker.



Sodium101 said:


> Man, she looked like a normal classy lady at first, then turned into trailer trash in the end
> 
> It reminds me of that doctor girl


I missed the 'normal classy lady' part.


----------



## MssweetsA2 (Dec 18, 2016)

Sodium101 said:


> Man, she looked like a normal classy lady at first, then turned into trailer trash in the end
> 
> It reminds me of that doctor girl


OMG I would have whooped that 5-foot *****es ass to the ground and used her hair to drag her as far as she could possibly go while ripping out half of the hair follicles in her head. It would have been one hell of a chick fight of course with only her getting her ass whooped!!
I just don't understand how some drivers can swallow so much shit. When you get in my car I run shit and if I feel like I don't you're getting right the **** out, or not even entering


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

MssweetsA2 said:


> OMG I would have whooped that 5-foot @@@@@es ass to the ground and used her hair to drag her as far as she could possibly go while ripping out half of the hair follicles in her head. It would have been one hell of a chick fight of course with only her getting her ass whooped!!
> I just don't understand how some drivers can swallow so much shit. When you get in my car I run shit and if I feel like I don't you're getting right the @@@@ out, or not even entering


*GO BADGERS!!!*


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

KD_LA said:


> So ironic she was a neurology resident... the nerve!
> I wonder where she's been making her duck-lips selfies after she got fired. Her LinkedIn profile disappeared.
> Did you know there's a shaming website in her honor, labeling her the _hot chick psychopath_?
> http://anjaliramkissoon.org/


There was several interviews with her afterwards lol.










Gotta love that Google tattoo for the rest of her life lol


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

MssweetsA2 said:


> OMG I would have whooped that 5-foot @@@@@es ass to the ground and used her hair to drag her as far as she could possibly go while ripping out half of the hair follicles in her head. It would have been one hell of a chick fight of course with only her getting her ass whooped!!
> I just don't understand how some drivers can swallow so much shit. When you get in my car I run shit and if I feel like I don't you're getting right the @@@@ out, or not even entering


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Evidently she missed the lecture in med school regarding the effects of alcohol abuse.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> Evidently she missed the lecture in med school regarding the effects of alcohol abuse.


Remember these shirts from back in the 80's?


----------



## MssweetsA2 (Dec 18, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> There was several interviews with her afterwards lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All her interview tells us is that she's an entitled little B and got caught on tape. She should get charged. Boo Hoo stop acting like an a$$ and $hit like this won't happen 2 u u lil whiny *****..my boyfriend broke up with me, my dad in hospital guess I will treat someone who I think is below me like garbage. No sympathy here whatsoever!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> *GO BADGERS!!!*


Go BEAVERS !


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Go BEAVERS !


GO UBERS!


----------



## Sodium101 (May 23, 2018)

KD_LA said:


> GO UBERS!


Go Lyfts!

This is why I prefer Lyft, they treat us like valuable employees that we are!!!


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Collect the cancellation fee + report to uber 
Don’t report to police since you had open beer container in your car


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> Yeah, warning language


Awesome


----------



## Pulledclear (Oct 31, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> There was several interviews with her afterwards lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I really can't see her ever having a temper tantrum before this. She doesn't come across as spoiled or entitled at all. I don't know what all the hub bub is a about.


----------



## Uberlife2 (Sep 20, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> Yeah, warning language


Uber support- Sorry this happened to you. We will take severe action.
Following week - deactivation due to open container and sexual assault. Thank you for being a great driver.


----------



## shmiff (Aug 5, 2017)

Uber does not care.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

KD_LA said:


> Really? Could you be any more insensitive?


I found it insensitive as well, perhaps rephrase it FRESH OFF THE VESSEL so planes and cars can be included equally


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

That's why you exit the car with your keys and run for dear life brothers and sisters. It should go like this...

"Please Get out of my car"

"No"

"Get tf out of my car"

"Make me, ant"

Exit, 911, and pray they bring an a$$ whooping with them.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

mbd said:


> Women and drinking... this is not a good mix...
> They should limit how much a women can drink to , maybe 4 or 5 drops of alcohol, mixed in with 10 drops of water .


Is that why "drunk frat boy" is a cliche?

Just wonderin'.

Christine


----------



## Pulledclear (Oct 31, 2017)

KD_LA said:


> Really? Could you be any more insensitive?


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> I found it insensitive as well, perhaps rephrase it FRESH OFF THE VESSEL so planes and cars can be included equally


See, now you're discriminating against tricycles and Big Wheel Racers.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Sodium101 said:


> Man, she looked like a normal classy lady at first, then turned into trailer trash in the end
> 
> It reminds me of that doctor girl


Shes not bad looking and obviously just flirting with the guy. She said in the after video that her boyfriend just dumped her, so she probably wanted a ride home and a hookup.

What's really troubling is the huge dent in the drivers door. Drivers aren't supposed to have damage on their cars, so he shouldn't of been doing pickups in the first place.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> What's really troubling is the huge dent in the drivers door. Drivers aren't supposed to have damage on their cars, so he shouldn't of been doing pickups in the first place.


I guess you never seen an uber in Miami, the whole state no longer requires any yearly inspections as well


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

240BIGWINO said:


> His first mistake was taking her with the open container.


Bingo. By posting the video you're opening a larger can of worms that by keeping quiet.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Hmmm she said F. U. number of times quite clearly. Why did he open the door and ask “what did you say”. She said F. U.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Michael1230nj said:


> Hmmm she said F. U. number of times quite clearly. Why did he open the door and ask "what did you say". She said F. U.


Maybe he thought she was offering lol


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Michael1230nj said:


> Hmmm she said F. U. number of times quite clearly. Why did he open the door and ask "what did you say". She said F. U.


It's something us tough people say


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

"You've been saying all the "F" words" hmm I wonder what those were: 
Fish, fry, fruity, fun, FORTNITE!


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

KD_LA said:


> Really? Could you be any more insensitive?


Right?

Agree 100%


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

A classic moment in the old television series the Odd Couple. Oscar finds an angry note from Felix and says “it took me 15 minutes to realize F U stood for Felix Unger”.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Michael1230nj said:


> A classic moment in the old television series the Odd Couple. Oscar finds an angry note from Felix and says "it took me 15 minutes to realize F U stood for Felix Unger".


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

That's funny!


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Uber sucks. It's all drama, no money.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Michael1230nj said:


> A classic moment in the old television series the Odd Couple. Oscar finds an angry note from Felix and says "it took me 15 minutes to realize F U stood for Felix Unger".


I never saw that episode!!

I may have to start signing my notes to my Significant Other with the name Felix Unger, with the two first letters underlined. 

Christine


----------



## naper (Mar 13, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> I never saw that episode!!
> 
> I may have to start signing my notes to my Significant Other with the name Felix Unger, with the two first letters underlined.
> 
> Christine


The quote is from the movie starring Walter Matthau; Jack Klugman was 'Oscar' in the TV show.


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

240BIGWINO said:


> His first mistake was taking her with the open container.


I absolutely NEVER allow an open container of alcohol of any kind in my car!! When I see a pax with one, I tell the to leave it or cancel and get another driver after it is empty. Allowing open alcohol in the cabin area of your car is against the law in most places.



Sodium101 said:


> Man, she looked like a normal classy lady at first, then turned into trailer trash in the end
> 
> It reminds me of that doctor girl


Trailer trash? She was much worse than that!


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

After seeing this woman, my first thought: build the wall.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

Last time I kicked someone out I had to get 4 police officers, Otherwise I might have to dig some holes at night.


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


>


One of the funniest lines in movie history!


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> Yeah, warning language


---
Why has her entry into the car been cut out? Her behavior is mild for a drunk female. Open container -- that's a no-no.


----------



## Scott Singley (Sep 15, 2018)

Sodium101 said:


> Man, she looked like a normal classy lady at first, then turned into trailer trash in the end
> 
> It reminds me of that doctor girl


A real man would have thrown her on the ground and LEFT WOW Grow a PAIR dude You shouldnt have stuck around


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> Yeah, warning language


Ya and u let her bring it in your car. No sympathy for u bud.



freddieman said:


> She says she doesn't have a phone on her. How did she get an Uber ride?


Possible someone else booked the ride.


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> ---
> Why has her entry into the car been cut out? Her behavior is mild for a drunk female. Open container -- that's a no-no.


I am going to guess this driver does not have an in-cabin dashcam. So when things eacalated, the driver turned on his phone's video recorder to capture the incident.

It is possible the driver did not know she had an open alcohol container. She was sitting directly behind the driver, which is the worst spot to see pax.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Why did he allow her in the vehicle with a drink?


----------



## Uber_Dubler (Apr 4, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Damn, the only difference between taxi drivers and Uber drivers is that the cars don't have to be colored yellow. I mean you have the same hard to understand drivers, the same obnoxious drunk pax, the same situational outcomes and the same laughs from the public all for $.70/mile.


Or $0.60 per mile in Dallas/DFW


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

BurgerTiime said:


> Yeah, warning language


Cleaning fee? Call Uber, & if you want to kick it to the next level, call the Police & show them the video,& file a complaint? jmo



corniilius said:


> Why did he allow her in the vehicle with a drink?


maybe he didn't see it?jmo



Sodium101 said:


> Man, she looked like a normal classy lady at first, then turned into trailer trash in the end
> 
> It reminds me of that doctor girl


thats a old video, she ended up with Bad publicity,along with getting fired?jmo


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

mbd said:


> Women and drinking... this is not a good mix...
> They should limit how much a women can drink to , maybe 4 or 5 drops of alcohol, mixed in with 10 drops of water .


In 2010, men were responsible for four out of every five DUIs.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Why does this look fake?


----------



## Ad nauseam (Sep 22, 2017)

Hey I ain't saying itz right. No sir. No way, no how. I'd have completed the ride no matter what she said. I mean it. No matter what. Sitting in the back in her seat belt? No problem.

But I am culturally sensitive to how outrageous her behavior could be to a man from an area known for women's rights!

She should have been as well.

Ain't humble. And that's my opinion


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Uber_Dubler said:


> Or $0.60 per mile in Dallas/DFW


My figures were wishful thinking.



Fozzie said:


> In 2010, men were responsible for four out of every five DUIs.


In 2010, women were responsible for four out of every five childbirths. JK

It's 499 out of every 500.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

1974toyota said:


> thats a old video, she ended up with Bad publicity,along with getting fired?jmo


Basically ruined her life lol, she also has a Google tattoo for the rest of her life, and with a name like hers whenever an employer searches her name the first 300 results will bring up this incident lol

I'm sure she will make it through this but anything in the medical profession is probably not gonna happen.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

El Janitor said:


> Why does this look fake?


maybe your watching it after you had a few beers? JMO


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

1974toyota said:


> maybe your watching it after you had a few beers? JMO


IDK, it just looks fake to me, but oh look I didn't see the beer can all open and broken on the passenger floor there.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

El Janitor said:


> IDK, it just looks fake to me, like it was staged but whatever.


next time i get in trouble, i hope i get a guy like you on the Jury,jmo


----------



## UofMDriver (Dec 29, 2015)

Sodium101 said:


> Man, she looked like a normal classy lady at first, then turned into trailer trash in the end
> 
> It reminds me of that doctor girl


That's a classic


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> My figures were wishful thinking.
> 
> In 2010, women were responsible for four out of every five childbirths. JK
> 
> It's 499 out of every 500.


Pictures or it never happened, ST.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Sodium101 said:


> Man, she looked like a normal classy lady at first, then turned into trailer trash in the end
> 
> It reminds me of that doctor girl


I would be going to prison after that.


----------



## Mido toyota (Nov 1, 2015)

Michael1230nj said:


> Hmmm she said F. U. number of times quite clearly. Why did he open the door and ask "what did you say". She said F. U.


He didn't say "what did you say" he said " what you say"


----------



## Pedro Paramo66 (Jan 17, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Damn, the only difference between taxi drivers and Uber drivers is that the cars don't have to be colored yellow. I mean you have the same hard to understand drivers, the same obnoxious drunk pax, the same situational outcomes and the same laughs from the public all for $.70/mile.


Before Uber people wasn't like that, people was nice and generous, we help Uber to turn people cheap, disgusting, shameless, frugal and entitled 
And we see new videos like that every single day


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> Yeah, warning language


Beer thrown but short video - should be worth about $15,000 - $20,000 on Gofundme. Depends on how generous the Somalian public is, though.



Sodium101 said:


> Man, she looked like a normal classy lady at first, then turned into trailer trash in the end
> 
> It reminds me of that doctor girl


Yeah... total psycho. A definite case of antisocial behaviour disorder. When asked by an interviewer on her subsequent PR tour if she had any other advice for other Uber pax, she said, "make sure there are no cameras around". Not, "be a respectful, mature adult who acts properly in public". No... just make sure nobody is around video recording you. She wasn't sorry at all. I pity the man that marries _that _


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

LoL, Fish. UR right. 

But is kinda good advise if the goal of an F'up is to not get caught. 

My mentor. Capt. Kevin Foss once wisely told me;
"I ya make a mistake while drinking. Ya made 2."

He was and I pray still, a very wise man.


----------



## KurtRussell (Feb 27, 2018)

Sodium101 said:


> Man, she looked like a normal classy lady at first, then turned into trailer trash in the end
> 
> It reminds me of that doctor girl


She lost her job over this incident.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

naper said:


> The quote is from the movie starring Walter Matthau; Jack Klugman was 'Oscar' in the TV show.


I recall that it occurred on the T V show. I didn't realize it was also in the film.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

All for $2.62! : ))


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> All for $2.62! : ))


Not gonna lie, I'd pick her up in a heartbeat. She sounds so fun when she's drunk.
This isn't sarcasm. Drunks amuse me.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

JTTwentySeven said:


> Not gonna lie, I'd pick her up in a heartbeat. She sounds so fun when she's drunk.
> This isn't sarcasm. Drunks amuse me.


She has an entire channel dedicated to _Drunk Her... _Enjoy!

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAPJk73i4IyAzf7pobYyjGg


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

LoL,


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> No.. not true at all.
> 
> It's also possible to make money driving a cab.
> 
> ...


You should post a photo of your actual cab and I'll try to spot you during the night. It'l be a game of spot the Unicorn LOL


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

You could have dropped her off at the Saudi Consulate.

We didn’t see what had taken place before the final interaction. But given what was on the Tape I don’t think her behavior warranted being tossed. Honestly,without drunk abusive angry vulgar lowlife passengers there would be no Uber.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

That Indian girl should not be fighting people if the most average build guy barely pushed her and she falls over like an empty cardboard box. Delusions of granduer at its finest when the alcohol hits.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

mbd said:


> Women and drinking... this is not a good mix...
> They should limit how much a women can drink to , maybe 4 or 5 drops of alcohol, mixed in with 10 drops of water .


LOL U TROLL


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> She has an entire channel dedicated to _Drunk Her... _Enjoy!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAPJk73i4IyAzf7pobYyjGg


I NEED TO MEET THIS WOMAN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

JTTwentySeven said:


> I NEED TO MEET THIS WOMAN!!!!!!!!!!!!


Then you're surely gonna love!

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJQL1Fai-9GlVunsbP4x8Pg


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

Light Beer is easy clean up! $250 all day please!


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Once I saw a lady with a bottle of beer, I said you can't get in with that.
She threw the bottle after drinking it.
Got in , no problem during the ride.
At drop off, she had another open bottle of beer.
I didn't notice, because she was sitting behind me.
Garbage passengers.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

No throwing stuff at me. Especially bottles!

But I don't care if they have their beers with 'em. Hasn't been a problem, _yet_.


----------



## KevinB (Jan 25, 2018)

BurgerTiime said:


> Yeah, warning language


As if I needed a reminder .... If you're doing rideshare .. to protect yourself, get a rear view camera


----------



## FuberNYC (Jan 2, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> Yeah, warning language


Holyshit, thought that was Sean Combs (puff daddy) driving for Uber


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

jfinks said:


> View attachment 267322


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Dice Man said:


> Once I saw a lady with a bottle of beer, I said you can't get in with that.
> She threw the bottle after drinking it.
> Got in , no problem during the ride.
> At drop off, she had another open bottle of beer.
> ...


It so weird. I don't get it. 3 minute ride. Yet these thirsty pax insist on bringing their bottles with them to the BAR/CLUB. Can't get in with outside beverages, cops everywhere on foot.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

This is just sad.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

I shazamed the song that was playing in the traffic right when the Indian girl got shoved into the concrete.






Oh yeah that's Friday Night jammin right there.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Sodium101 said:


> Go Lyfts!
> 
> This is why I prefer Lyft, they treat us like valuable employees that we are!!!


----------



## eeabe (Sep 4, 2018)

freddieman said:


> I don't think it was her account.


Probably not, but wouldn't it be funny to see her on the "Peoples' Court" getting sued for the $250 by whoever did pay for the ride. Haha



Sodium101 said:


> Man, she looked like a normal classy lady at first, then turned into trailer trash in the end
> 
> It reminds me of that doctor girl


Lol...oh, that's a classic. 



Jo3030 said:


> This is just sad.


We've seen worse, but I agree. I'm becoming desensitized like "meh, I've seen worse," lol (but crying inside) 



LolIKnow said:


> She just wasted a $250 dollar Beer.


I know. Someone wasted an $80 Big Gulp in my truck once, but I feel like I was gypped :inpain:



240BIGWINO said:


> His first mistake was taking her with the open container.


I was thinking the same thing. I'm guilty of that myself, but I always give the warning and read them their rights like "don't spill [email protected]@@, don't lift the can up and get me pulled over, don't get too [email protected]@@ed up and make me pull over," nicely though so they know I'm doing them a favor, and I usually get a tip for letting it slide.

When I was a newer driver, these drunk pax told me about how another driver got pulled over the night before for making an illegal U-turn (I always tell riders "no" on that unless I make the decision to do it myself to get them out of my vehicle as quickly as possible if they're paxholes (love my newly expanding vocab)); then the cop saw the pax with cups and open containers and cited them while the driver ended the ride and left. In the cop's defense (according to the pax), he said it was the 2nd time that night he caught the driver in a traffic infraction, so he gave her a ticket for the 2nd time (ouch!). I've been "warned" before when I first started and straightened the [email protected]@@ up cuz I appreciate the warning and no ticket. But if I got a ticket, I'd be pissed and leave the pax too if dealing with the cop was prolonged by their BS. I speak honestly here because I feel this is a safe space for drivers. Lol 



mbd said:


> If Anjali wants to assault me ,she is more than welcome...


You say that now until she tries to carjack you, throws all your [email protected]@@ out of your car into the street, and then tells you how noone will believe what she did to you. Keep believing that fantasy after she clearly showed you and said how she feels about rideshare drivers. I've had riders hit on me while they tell me how I don't look or act like an U/L driver, or how I'm "cooler" or "not like" the other ones - I get offended just the same :wtf:



Mr. Sensitive said:


> Shes not bad looking and obviously just flirting with the guy. She said in the after video that her boyfriend just dumped her, so she probably wanted a ride home and a hookup.
> 
> What's really troubling is the huge dent in the drivers door. Drivers aren't supposed to have damage on their cars, so he shouldn't of been doing pickups in the first place.


This post is sarcastic, right?



Steve_TX said:


> I am going to guess this driver does not have an in-cabin dashcam. So when things eacalated, the driver turned on his phone's video recorder to capture the incident.
> 
> It is possible the driver did not know she had an open alcohol container. She was sitting directly behind the driver, which is the worst spot to see pax.


If you see the whole video, she tried to "steal" a ride from the pax who actually requested it, and that's who video'd it. Even the rightful pax was disgusted by it - good for him for sharing it.



Danny3xd said:


> No throwing stuff at me. Especially bottles!
> 
> But I don't care if they have their beers with 'em. Hasn't been a problem, _yet_.


 I agree with you, but especially NOTHING!!! I am not cool with ANYTHING being thrown at me. :stop:


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Quote of the Year

“I like Beer”
Brett Kavanaugh


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

eeabe said:


> This post is sarcastic, right?


Of course, most of my posts are, well done


----------



## UberDrew (May 15, 2018)

Sodium101 said:


> Man, she looked like a normal classy lady at first, then turned into trailer trash in the end
> 
> It reminds me of that doctor girl


Did she get in trouble?


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Damn, the only difference between taxi drivers and Uber drivers is that the cars don't have to be colored yellow. I mean you have the same hard to understand drivers, the same obnoxious drunk pax, the same situational outcomes and the same laughs from the public all for $.70/mile.


70 cents a mile ?!! Tee Hee He...........after they take their cut ( commission ) that's 30 cents a mile average and sometimes they take out even more .


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

freddieman said:


> She says she doesn't have a phone on her. How did she get an Uber ride?


Probably her John.


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

Sodium101 said:


> Man, she looked like a normal classy lady at first, then turned into trailer trash in the end
> 
> It reminds me of that doctor girl


I just read the story on that girl. Thats nuts. I was going to say she's kind of hot but then I saw her other pics and I saw her teeth.

I think it's crazy how she messed up her career in 5 minutes


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

*Whoa whoa WHOA!

Bud Light? Really? That isn't beer.

Carbonated urine more like it.*


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

pomegranite112 said:


> I just read the story on that girl. Thats nuts. I was going to say she's kind of hot but then I saw her other pics and I saw her teeth.


I was never huge on Indian girls for whatever reason, but she is pretty legit for one. They have some bodies too. She has pretty natural top teeth, but I'm not a big teeth person unless they've got like holes in em or some crazy problem like that.



Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> *Whoa whoa WHOA!
> 
> Bud Light? Really? That isn't beer.
> 
> Carbonated urine more like it.*


 I only drink bud light if I'm at a dance club or baseball game. I don't do piss water beers otherwise. Yuengling is the most basic beer I'll do anywhere else.


----------



## cangold (Mar 18, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Damn, the only difference between taxi drivers and Uber drivers is that the cars don't have to be colored yellow. I mean you have the same hard to understand drivers, the same obnoxious drunk pax, the same situational outcomes and the same laughs from the public all for $.70/mile.


Taxi drivers get $2.40 a mile compare to $0.70 a mile.. big difference


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

I know, right?! 

They get paid WAY more for the same BS.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Yea, but they don't get to tell people at dinner parties; *"I'm an Uber driver"
*
Ca'mon. _Priceless_!


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

I'll take cleaning fees
for $300, Alex.



LolIKnow said:


> She just wasted a $250 dollar Beer.


^ ^ LMAO ^ ^


----------



## Workforfood (May 12, 2018)

Pusher said:


> One of the number one reasons that people should not be able to order rides for someone else.
> 
> First off didn't the driver notice she had a open beer on her in the first place and why did he let her in if he did see she had one.


Probably in her purse till she was in. Sat behind him thus hard to see what she was doing.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

The moral of the story. Beware of females who weaponize their tacos.


----------

